# retry with pics



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Cooked a standing rib roast on the grill Sunday. Came out great. Was able to choke down the damper and the vent, and kept the temp right around 260 to 265 degrees.Internal temp was at 126 degrees when I pulled it off the grill.After four hours we had a roast with a nice smokey flavor and so tender. I will be doing this again.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

